# Are you on Youtube?



## armadalesoap (May 1, 2022)

I'd love to know if any SoapMaking Forum members are making videos and posting them online.  I've just started so I'd love to see what you're doing.  Post your YouTube link here so I can follow you!


----------



## TheGecko (May 1, 2022)

I have account set up, but haven't done anything with it yet.


----------



## Babyshoes (May 1, 2022)

I am, but not for soap! I have a couple of random glass videos, most from before I figured out how to edit...


----------



## armadalesoap (May 1, 2022)

I made a wee video but I'm always looking for inspiration...


----------



## TheGecko (May 1, 2022)

Nicely done.  I’m not ready to upload mine to the public ‘cuz I haven’t quite figured out how I want to present myself and that’s a consideration.  Making a video because you want to share your hobby is one thing, using YouTube as a marketing tool is another.


----------



## Arimara (May 1, 2022)

I can't speak well with electronics due to neurological issues so I don't vlog or stream. If I did either, it'd be more related to videogames anyway.


----------



## glendam (May 2, 2022)

I have one, I took a break recently but have just started to upload again: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAjNy7JPATyGHbmIFUK8YVA


----------



## Lori C PA (May 2, 2022)

Some insurances will not cover you if you are doing youtube instruction videos. I was surprised when I checked w my insurance company.


----------



## armadalesoap (May 2, 2022)

Lori C PA said:


> Some insurances will not cover you if you are doing youtube instruction videos. I was surprised when I checked w my insurance company.


That is very interesting.  I never even gave it a thought.... going to look into it now, thanks!  I only just got my CPSR back a few weeks ago so I'm only building up stocks at the moment.  Was going to get the public liability just before my first craft fair in July.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 2, 2022)

armadalesoap said:


> I made a wee video but I'm always looking for inspiration...


That's great! Nice cut! I was wondering if you would share the cut soap after watching this video:



PS: I really enjoy your videos. Keep up the good work!


----------



## armadalesoap (May 2, 2022)

I'm wondering if I should do a cost video?  I know exactly what those ingredients cost and I know how much I used. I got 18 bars out of that.... so how much did it cost and how much should I charge?  I am genuinelly this sad.  I love spreadsheets and formulas and snooker.  That is how sad I am.


----------



## AliOop (May 2, 2022)

I think most people want and expect to see the cut at the end of the video. Some YT artists also include recipes, and even pics of the soap calculator. Adding that, as well as the spreadsheets, would be a nice bonus. And it's not sad at all that you love that part - it's a nice bonus since that's a piece of soapmaking that sellers need to do, but many don't enjoy it. Showing them how to do that may ease some of their stress.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 2, 2022)

armadalesoap said:


> I love spreadsheets and formulas and snooker. That is how sad I am.










armadalesoap said:


> I'm wondering if I should do a cost video? I know exactly what those ingredients cost and I know how much I used. I got 18 bars out of that.... so how much did it cost and how much should I charge?


 Instead of posting here and there and all around the Forum, you can post just a link in the "What Soapy Thing..." thread to impress show others what you are up to.

You can also use the Photo Gallery as a log of every batch you make. Include the recipe as well as your comments about how you processed it for future reference. I only wish I had that available to me when I first started making soap in 2003. It's a great way to chronicle your  progress in the Wonderful World of Soapmaking!!!


----------



## TheGecko (May 2, 2022)

Lori C PA said:


> Some insurances will not cover you if you are doing youtube instruction videos. I was surprised when I checked w my insurance company.



That's a good point.  I plan to put a disclaimer in my Description along the lines of:  "I make these videos to share how I make my artisan soaps. These are not “How to” videos. If you would like to learn more about how to make soap, please reference the below resources......."



armadalesoap said:


> I'm wondering if I should do a cost video? I know exactly what those ingredients cost and I know how much I used. I got 18 bars out of that.... so how much did it cost and how much should I charge?



I have seen several.  Just make sure you include how to calculate for adjust costs.


----------



## Vicki C (May 3, 2022)

Here’s a video I made - I am still learning how to do this.


----------



## Garden Gives Me Joy (May 3, 2022)

Does anybody know why insurance companies might be hesitant to give coverage over YouTube videos?  .

.. Am I correct in assuming they dislike specific types of content like some or all parts of the manufacturing process? What are the specifics?


----------



## TheGecko (May 3, 2022)

Garden Gives Me Joy said:


> Does anybody know why insurance companies might be hesitant to give coverage over YouTube videos?  .
> 
> .. Am I correct in assuming they dislike specific types of content like some or all parts of the manufacturing process? What are the specifics?



Liability.  What happens if someone gets hurt from following your instructions?  How often do you see soap makers on YouTube mixing their Lye Solution?  In the 3 1/2 I've been watching soap making videos, it's very rare.  And generally, with exception of the 'heat transfer method', most soap makers have their oils/butters already melted.  Mostly was you see is adding colorants and scent, design/technique, pour in the mold and then 'the cut'.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 3, 2022)

@Vicki C  Excellent video! Short and to the point without a lot of yada yada.  Ingredients noted on screen.   The cut could be edited for brevity, but at least it's included.  Well done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vicki C (May 4, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> @Vicki C  Excellent video! Short and to the point without a lot of yada yada.  Ingredients noted on screen.   The cut could be edited for brevity, but at least it's included.  Well done! Thanks for sharing!
> View attachment 66535


You’re kind - It’s all too long… this took me forever, but as I say I’m still learning.



armadalesoap said:


> I love spreadsheets and formulas and snooker.  That is how sad I am.


haha I live for spreadsheets.


----------



## Misschief (May 4, 2022)

I'm on YT but not as a soaper and not for a long time. Not to boast or anything, but one of my videos (posted in 2010) has over 1 million views.


----------



## armadalesoap (May 4, 2022)

Misschief said:


> I'm on YT but not as a soaper and not for a long time. Not to boast or anything, but one of my videos (posted in 2010) has over 1 million views.


You know that we all need to see that, right?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 4, 2022)

Misschief said:


> Not to boast or anything, but one of my videos (posted in 2010) has over 1 million views.


Just guessing here... do you have clothes on?


----------



## armadalesoap (May 4, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Just guessing here... do you have clothes on?


Only up to my elbows because that's where the splashes go.


----------



## Misschief (May 4, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Just guessing here... do you have clothes on?


LOL... yes, but all you can see are my hands.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 4, 2022)

@Misschief  You have such a lovely speaking voice. Ever thought about reading children's books on video? I'd even drop in for that!


----------



## Misschief (May 4, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> @Misschief  You have such a lovely speaking voice. Ever thought about reading children's books on video? I'd even drop in for that!


I have heard variations of that most of my adult life, @Zany_in_CO. I've been told I should be on the radio; I should read audiobooks; I should do a podcast (I have done); I should read kids' books.... I answer phones all day.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 5, 2022)

I do a ton of tiktoks these days, and I do have a YT channel but it is for my rock painting:


----------



## ~Dragonfly~ (May 5, 2022)

@Misschief I was one of those million! I should dig out my lucet again


----------



## MelissaG (May 5, 2022)

No, but I do have a tiktok account. I hate this social media business stuff. I'd love to be able to hire someone to do it for me.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 5, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> No, but I do have a tiktok account. I hate this social media business stuff. I'd love to be able to hire someone to do it for me.


My 14 year old son helps me with mine - especially the TikTok.


----------



## Vicki C (May 5, 2022)

Misschief said:


> I'm on YT but not as a soaper and not for a long time. Not to boast or anything, but one of my videos (posted in 2010) has over 1 million views.


Bragging totally justified. Your video is mesmerizing.


----------



## Misschief (May 5, 2022)

~Dragonfly~ said:


> @Misschief I was one of those million! I should dig out my lucet again


Thank you! Seriously, I was absolutely shocked to see that number.


----------



## armadalesoap (May 5, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> My 14 year old son helps me with mine - especially the TikTok.


I thought TikTok was just for teenagers but apparently it's quite big.  I've still got a MySpace account... I need dragging into the future.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 6, 2022)

armadalesoap said:


> I thought TikTok was just for teenagers but apparently it's quite big.  I've still got a MySpace account... I need dragging into the future.


I really resisted TikTok - children as young as six and seven use it all the time! But I used to teach a night class in community Ed about using social media for small business, so was forced to learn about it it so I could teach it.


----------



## earlene (May 6, 2022)

My son jokes (seriously, though) that as soon as we elders (he's 50 now) get comfortable with a new-to-us social media platform (like Tik Tok, Instagram, etc) the younger kids (and he means the children or teens) move on to the next one because their parents took over.  For example, the younger set doesn't use FB, then when the older set starts using whatever new thing the younger set is using, the younger set moves on to get away from their parents reading their postings.

Of course, I don't view YouTube as 'social' media, but I know some people do view YouTube as a platform for social interaction, or more to the point as a platform to express their own disturbed personalities.  When I found my videos of my grandchildren (uploaded to my now mostly invisible youtube account)  being stalked by a particularly disturbed individual who was making horrible comments on FB, I made my family videos private & stopped uploading.  It's a sad world we live in when stuff like that happens. I rarely even log into FB or IG anymore as a result.


----------



## MelissaG (May 7, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> My 14 year old son helps me with mine - especially the TikTok.


lol, I don't have any kids, my nieces live in another state, and my nephews live in another country. I don't think any of them would be interested. I do wonder about my eldest nephew sometimes since he seems a bit technologically inexperienced given that he's 18 and I think it's really weird.


----------



## gitalis (Nov 28, 2022)

I know I am too late for this thread but it's better late than never.
I think you all should just start posting on YT. Nowadays unedited , more realistic content is what everyone is looking for.
BTW, I did just recently started posting on YT. Very few videos so far but I post what I can edit.
This is the one soap I am so proud of, so I had to post it.
I would love some support from fellow soap makers.
Also if you have suggestions for improvement,  I am all ears ! 




earlene said:


> My son jokes (seriously, though) that as soon as we elders (he's 50 now) get comfortable with a new-to-us social media platform (like Tik Tok, Instagram, etc) the younger kids (and he means the children or teens) move on to the next one because their parents took over.  For example, the younger set doesn't use FB, then when the older set starts using whatever new thing the younger set is using, the younger set moves on to get away from their parents reading their postings.
> 
> Of course, I don't view YouTube as 'social' media, but I know some people do view YouTube as a platform for social interaction, or more to the point as a platform to express their own disturbed personalities.  When I found my videos of my grandchildren (uploaded to my now mostly invisible youtube account)  being stalked by a particularly disturbed individual who was making horrible comments on FB, I made my family videos private & stopped uploading.  It's a sad world we live in when stuff like that happens. I rarely even log into FB or IG anymore as a result.


This is sad! It happens to a lot of people in India, specially if you are a woman posting something on YT. It could be a simple thing but they make it so difficult to be comfortable posting any content.


----------



## Nicolesica (Nov 28, 2022)

armadalesoap said:


> I made a wee video but I'm always looking for inspiration...



Those are beautiful! I love your first cutter


----------



## gitalis (Nov 28, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> I do a ton of tiktoks these days, and I do have a YT channel but it is for my rock painting:



Beautiful! I loved your art.


----------

